# SIP Prism



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lost the last of the four that got hit by Nitrates (going with that being cause of death). Prism fought hard for a couple days but in the end it was too much for him and he was humanely euthanized. He couldn't get to the top for air easily at all in 1-1.5" of water and he couldn't really move the back half of his body very easily if at all. 

Unfortunately I lost all my pictures of him in his prime but he was gorgeous, multicolor VT. 

SIP buddy...I'm sorry I couldn't make you better, swim happily with Pandora. 

(For those who don't know he was kind of obsessed with my late EEHMPK female Pandora I took in from a friend when she moved state, and when she died he kind of lost his luster.)


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least they are together now. :sob:


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry.:crying:
But now they're together, and you have room for more bettas...


----------

